# Used, Rebuilt, Re-Man, Or just say the heck with the truck



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Our 05' F-150 , 190,000 miles, lost reverse during our last storm.

Trying to weigh my options.

Truck has been good to us overall, still has good power and is a great light duty rig.

I've done a fair amount of general repairs to the truck and it could potentially last a good amount of time after the tranny fix.

Worst case scenario, I replace the whole truck with a bit bigger one.

Any thoughts?




.....


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Those trucks are really common. Betting you can find a good used trans cheap and throw it in for under $2500 if not less. If a trucks been solid, might as well keep it if you think you can get a lot more life out of it without dumping money into it.


----------



## JDosch (Nov 11, 2014)

Have the trans rebuilt, so you will have no worries, and keep on going.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Just drop it off at the trans shop. Comes with a guarantee


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

quigleysiding;1927410 said:


> Just drop it off at the trans shop. Comes with a guarantee


This. All day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

50 bucks and will pick up......


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1927452 said:


> 50 bucks and will pick up......


Pfffft.....

....


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

JDosch;1927398 said:


> Have the trans rebuilt, so you will have no worries, and keep on going.





quigleysiding;1927410 said:


> Just drop it off at the trans shop. Comes with a guarantee


Leaning that direction, lowest price with a stock rebuild, $1800.00, 2600.00 stage 2 rebuild, all labor included with the swap out.

Waiting on a call from a small, but reputable shop to see what his prices are.

......


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

MK97;1927371 said:


> Those trucks are really common. Betting you can find a good used trans cheap and throw it in for under $2500 if not less. If a trucks been solid, might as well keep it if you think you can get a lot more life out of it without dumping money into it.


You always dump money into used trucks, the thing that sucks is that it far outweighs buying a newer truck.....

.....


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Just got a message from my Brother-In-Law in Champaign. Said I could use his lift to swap out the transmission if I want.

Might be able to swing the extra money for a stage 2 tranny.

It's a 1 hour drive, but as long as I don't need reverse, I'm good to go.Thumbs Up



....


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

White Gardens;1927465 said:


> You always dump money into used trucks, the thing that sucks is that it far outweighs buying a newer truck.....
> 
> .....


That's when you need to know where the line is between some repairs and a money pit. Went round and round in another thread over this with someone who couldn't comprehend this.

If the truck hasn't cost you a lot of money other than basic stuff, then throw in a trans.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

MK97;1927478 said:


> That's when you need to know where the line is between some repairs and a money pit. Went round and round in another thread over this with someone who couldn't comprehend this.
> 
> If the truck hasn't cost you a lot of money other than basic stuff, then throw in a trans.


Repairs will always, well at least 90% always cheaper than buying an upgrade. In our case, I can do the majority of the work myself, so that saves even more money on repairs.

With the 5 different trucks I've owned in the past 9 years, I still feel about 30k ahead over buying two New, or gently used trucks.

....


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

White Gardens;1927485 said:


> Repairs will always, well at least 90% always cheaper than buying an upgrade. In our case, I can do the majority of the work myself, so that saves even more money on repairs.
> 
> With the 5 different trucks I've owned in the past 9 years, I still feel about 30k ahead over buying two New, or gently used trucks.
> 
> ....


I'm the same way. I can fix the stuff that goes wrong on a older powerstroke (05), pretty cheap compared to new. When a new rig is $60k, that's a lot of repairs to justify new right now. . I'd basically need to the engine to grenade and trans fall out to make it worth going to new, haha.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

MK97;1927493 said:


> I'd basically need to the engine to grenade and trans fall out to make it worth going to new, haha.


And the front and rear axle to explode at the same time.....

I can't justify spending 20k+ on a pu truck unless it's a beast. (purchased an 03' kodiak with plow, central hydraulics, dump bed, and spreader this year for 29k). Otherwise, standard trucks are a waste of money for the abuse we put them through.

.........


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

the shop has all the right tools, and tricks, you time is worth money and shop time is deductable on taxes


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Good thing there's no real front axle on that F150 

Time to learn how to rebuild a 4R70E I say...

Did the wifes BMXA in the honda this spring... ended up being $400 in parts for a rebuild, tq converter, some new sensors, and motor mounts.

We've gone through a few Turbo 400's for under $500 too...


----------



## billythekid (Jan 31, 2014)

After having to replace my first transmission, an abused 4L60E with 145k, I suggest getting it rebuilt. I'm guessing by this point, 190k that truck doesn't owe you a dime.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

billythekid;1927795 said:


> After having to replace my first transmission, an abused 4L60E with 145k, I suggest getting it rebuilt. I'm guessing by this point, 190k that truck doesn't owe you a dime.


Had my 4R70W rebuilt in my T-bird after many drag passes. Took a ton more abuse afterwards including more nitrous. Did the J-mod in the one in my Mark VIII and also handled it well.

OP- It's a 4R80W in that, right? I don't recall what the half tons got those years. Not killer to beef it up.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

MK97;1927802 said:


> Had my 4R70W rebuilt in my T-bird after many drag passes. Took a ton more abuse afterwards including more nitrous. Did the J-mod in the one in my Mark VIII and also handled it well.
> 
> OP- It's a 4R80W in that, right? I don't recall what the half tons got those years. Not killer to beef it up.


It's a 4r70W, but there is a difference between the mustangs and F-150+4wd.

There was two trans for that year, and I'm wondering if the 80 was the second trans. My truck, an 05', was actually built in 04'.

.....


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

leolkfrm;1927781 said:


> the shop has all the right tools, and tricks, you time is worth money and shop time is deductable on taxes


Right now, in between snow storms, I've got all the time in the world. In the summer, not so much and I definitively would have a shop do it.



billythekid;1927795 said:


> I'm guessing by this point, 190k that truck doesn't owe you a dime.


Yep.

.......


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

White Gardens;1927818 said:


> It's a 4r70W, but there is a difference between the mustangs and F-150+4wd.
> 
> There was two trans for that year, and I'm wondering if the 80 was the second trans. My truck, an 05', was actually built in 04'.
> 
> .....


Looks like you may have the 4R75W. It seems to be pretty similar to the car versions. Did a quick search.
http://www.f150online.com/forums/transmissions/353305-jmod-similar-4r75w.html

Seems you have some time, so beef it up a little and work it to death. Thumbs Up


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

http://www.f150online.com/forums/tr...-own-transmission-less-than-500-pictures.html


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Sprag-O;1927918 said:


> http://www.f150online.com/forums/tr...-own-transmission-less-than-500-pictures.html


Not sure if I have that much time. I'm confident in my mechanical skills, but I'm not sure I'm that confident.

My only real fear is running into other damage, and then waiting on parts.

Who knows, I might try it though.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Most the time it's just a blown out ring, worn pack, crap in the valve body etc...

But I hear you, Don't want to get into it, and find the reason your clutchpak isn't locking up is the drum has a crack in it.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Sprag-O;1928170 said:


> Most the time it's just a blown out ring, worn pack, crap in the valve body etc...
> 
> But I hear you, Don't want to get into it, and find the reason your clutchpak isn't locking up is the drum has a crack in it.


I wish I had more time as it would be a fun project.

But, went with a reman company out of Kankakee.

1100 for standard re-build and new torque converter.

Could of went to a stage two upgrade for 1750.00. Basically shift kit and heavy duty clutch pack.

I opted for just the shift kit upgrade for $1400.00 total. I figured the shift kit would help extend the life of the stock clutch packs as I feel the majority of the abuse is towing a trailer in the summer and the shifting.

We'll see if I made the right decision. Considering the stock tranny went almost 200k miles, I think I'll be just fine.

And by the way, I had an odd one. 4R70E.... not the W. Couldn't hardly find anything on line in the way of a rebuild or even a re-build kit for it.

........


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

I think the E and W are practically the same transmission, just different ratios.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

step 1: fix old one (you're doing that already.  )
step 2: start hunting for a gently used great priced twin to your current one.
step 3: retire old one when it blows up and use "new" one
step 4: lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Sprag-O;1928789 said:


> I think the E and W are practically the same transmission, just different ratios.


Talked to a couple of shops and a couple of dealers. Only real answer I got was the E stood for electronic. I asked about putting a w in, they felt it wouldn't match up case wise, and the computer would have to be either re flashed or updated for the w trans.

.....


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

sota;1928797 said:


> step 1: fix old one (you're doing that already.  )
> step 2: start hunting for a gently used great priced twin to your current one.
> step 3: retire old one when it blows up and use "new" one
> step 4: lather, rinse, repeat.


Its a possibility, but I really want to get a 250,or 2500 of some sort.

This Ford might stay in the fleet though for a light duty truck.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

> "E" is for electronic, in this case it defines the unit as being the latest version of the 4R70W/4R75W family.
> 
> "W" is for "wide ratio", having a larer gearing difference.
> 
> ...


Sounds legit?


----------

